# Roo's Bungalow, Surrey - December 2016



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2016)

Found this completely by accident on good old google. I did a quick recce one day in the work van and there was a clue at the gate that automatically made me know what lay ahead. A quick message to Brickworx and he confirmed my find. Thanks again for that mate.

A few weeks ago H and I set off to find something else only to find ourselves dodging motorcross bikes every few minutes. We sacked that explore off very quickly when we realised there were dozens of bikers doing laps around the wasteland we were crossing. Very annoying.

On the way back I parked the car up at what seemed like a random spot, but this was my spur of the moment plan B.

Not much left behind, and the fairies have ripped damn near every piece of copper from the place.

Not the most amazing explore, but what a lovely location. Tucked away at the top of a hill, hidden from the road with a great view across the countryside.

















































Overall a nice chilled out mooch for a beautiful afternoon after an annoying start to the day and a waste of a tank of fuel.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dam_01 (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks like a nice place in a nice spot. Can't imagine that it'll remain empty and unloved for the rest of its life? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubex (Dec 17, 2016)

Love what you've called this place! Nice find Brewtal


----------



## smiler (Dec 17, 2016)

You made a lovely job a'that Brewtal, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice photos, I like the tiles and the featured fireplace, but that's about all, I don't think it will last very long.


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Dec 17, 2016)

So hard to understand how such a place ends up empty, for what has clearly been a while...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 18, 2016)

Bankruptcy and infighting by creditors, death, lack of a legal or competent will, dispute over the land or access routes, who knows? Judging by the age of this place, it was quite common to build places like this on lands that were lease hold. Quite a few cases over the years where the terms of the original land leases have gone belly up and left the actual property sited on the land uninhabitable.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 19, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Love what you've called this place! Nice find Brewtal



I can't take credit for the name! Brickworx named it that in 2014 so stuck with it. I do think it is a great name though!


----------



## Gromr (Dec 19, 2016)

I completely forgot about this place! It's very near another good explore too. Nicely done mate, shame its so trashed as it doesn't actually look that old at all.


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 19, 2016)

Does not seem to have changed at all. Even the coffee jug. Nice place I would love to own this one.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 19, 2016)

stu8fish said:


> Does not seem to have changed at all. Even the coffee jug. Nice place I would love to own this one.



Yeah I had a look back at the shots you and Brickworx posted, very little change. My first though after seeing the view and th Aga in the kitchen was "If I won the lottery...!" Think something may be going on with it. The grass was freshly cut, lots of Herras fencing up the driveway and looped around the top of the hill but not the building itself, and a strange small right angular brick wall that I could only think would be the backing for a fire pit or something that looked quite new. Was any of that there when you guys went?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice place and nice pics mate..a very intestine place to say the least


----------

